# Worth upgrading scope?



## redroush00 (Dec 13, 2009)

My Ruger came with a Ruger scope that s 4x32. I cannot adjust the focus. It is what it is at 10 feet (blurry) or 40 yards clear. Ive seem some around 60.00 that you can focuse at various intervals including a better zoom at 30 yards for example. Any suggestions? Is my 4x32 good enough for hunting?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Upgrading a poor scope is always a good idea...it's how much you want to spend...that's the question.
viewtopic.php?f=99&t=77660


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

redroush00 said:


> My Ruger came with a Ruger scope that s 4x32. I cannot adjust the focus. It is what it is at 10 feet (blurry) or 40 yards clear. Ive seem some around 60.00 that you can focuse at various intervals including a better zoom at 30 yards for example. Any suggestions? Is my 4x32 good enough for hunting?


redroush00,

If it were me, I would purchase a 3-9x40 or so scope for it. As previously mentioned, the amount you would like to spend depends on what you will get. That scope, in my opinion, is not really that great for hunting. This is a subjective point of view though as I do not know what you are hunting and I only hunt small game (Tennessee Law).

Hope that helps.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

What calibur of gun is it?


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

What is the model of the scope? With any scope you should be able to loosen a locking ring, turn the objective bell to focus and then lock it back in place. Even $15 scopes have this to some extent. If you don't know the model, could you post a picture of your scope so we can help you better?

If you want a better scope, go for it. Even if the spring in your gun snaps tomorrow, you'll still have the scope to put on another gun.


----------

